# my babys



## allyb (Jun 5, 2006)

hi

WARNING CUTE PICS OF BABY RATS. :lol: 


JEWEL (FAWN HOODED),PEARL (WHITE) AND BLAKE MY PUP.








JEWEL POSEING.








PREGENET JEWEL.








BLAKE AND JEWEL.









OK CUTE PICS. JEWELS FIRST LITTER.








































AND THE CUTESS OF ALL.
BLAKE AND BABYS.









ALLY.


----------



## NightWishShadow (Jul 27, 2006)

Adorable! I bet they can be a handful sometimes. My babies sure were. And your dog's cool too


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Your babies are very cute. I love the last pic.


----------



## leanne321 (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww rat babys.....I am getting a rat again very soon....And dont know whether to have two of the different sex...What do u think?


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Awww.. I love the pic of the three in your hand, too adorable!

leanne, please read up more on rat breeding before you go sticking a male and female together. That is irresponsible!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Great pictures. 

Leanne I wouldnt put a male and female together with out experience. You could get both and keep there cages near each other until you have experience if your adamant, but TBO id go for 2 of same sex so they can be together and little chums.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awww so sweet i love the last pic


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute Rats and Dog


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love German Shepherds!!!!I have one named Aeris(she lives up to her name!)but I love her


----------

